#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  New Here.

## xwing730

I'm fun loving. There are few things I say no to. Hmu with your ideas. I prefer one on one role play.

----------


## Tessa1436

Welcome to RPA. Nice to meet you. I am always looking for a new partner to roleplay with. I am mostly into romance but I do like to add fantasy or something.  I also prefer one on one. I am not good with more than one role. I also do like to play female as it is easier and I have never played as a male. What kind of genres are you into? Also this is a wonderful site and the people here are amazing. Feel free to check out some of mine. A dark story on a darker night, The Werewolves of Wick and Tale of Mizhana. Sadly with the last one my partner disappeared and I never got to finish or get into it more. And you will be able to see my writing styles. I try to match my partners style as best as possible, whether it be long paragraphs or smaller ones.

----------


## InfraredHero

Hello and welcome to RPA, xwing730!

----------

